

Passable is for strong passwords - afitnerd
http://afitnerd.com/projects/passable

======
nomdeplume
Crashes for me on start Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-
thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV) Exception Codes:
KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00000000bf7fffec

~~~
afitnerd
Bummer! On a mac? What OS are you on? If you can give me some more info, I can
try to resolve it.

~~~
nomdeplume
Im on the latest developer edition of Lion

~~~
afitnerd
Ah. Interesting. I don't have Lion. I'll have to address it. Thanks for the
heads up.

------
tempo68
Works great for me. I'm on Snow Leopard. Awesome app.

